# Where Can I Get A Samsung SSD Desktop Install Kit?



## ryevick (Aug 31, 2014)

From NewEgg I purchased the SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE120BW 2.5" 120GB SATA III TLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) and failed to realize that I needed to be ordering a desktop bundle version. I assumed the parts (SATA USB connector, SATA data cable, mounting bracket and screws) would be included in the one I bought, after I opened it it was clear they weren't which then voided the possibility of returning it for an exchange or refund for the one I should've ordered, the SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE120KW 2.5" TLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) With Desktop Bundle Kit. I opened the package of the SSD drive but it was not open 5 minutes when I realized what I'd done. Can the desktop "bundle" portion be ordered separately? I can't find it anywhere and the case I have says SSDs must be installed before the motherboard so my whole build is on hold  and as of right now it is useless without the bundle portion I need. Anyone know where I can buy the needed parts together as a kit or even separately? Thank you.


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 31, 2014)

So basically you need the 2.5 to 3.5 adapter so it can fit into a hard drive bay?  You can buy those separately at any computer store if you have one local.  Newegg has them.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...drive bracket&bop=And&Order=PRICE&PageSize=20


----------



## ryevick (Aug 31, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> So basically you need the 2.5 to 3.5 adapter so it can fit into a hard drive bay?  You can buy those separately at any computer store if you have one local.  Newegg has them.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...drive bracket&bop=And&Order=PRICE&PageSize=20



no, i need what i listed above: SATA USB connector, SATA data cable, mounting bracket and screws. The kit version would've included all of that for $10 more!!!! Makes me so angry they put inside the box you have to open that voids the return or exchange the info telling you that's what you need and it's not in the one you bought!!!

I found this USB connector cable (short cable, I hope it will reach what I need. This data cable (good length, why isn't the USB longer???) and this bay converter. Comes to $36! I'd like to use my case the way it was designed and mount the SSD where they designed them to be, behind the motherboard, which you can see in the image at the bottom of this pdf


----------



## ryevick (Aug 31, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> So basically you need the 2.5 to 3.5 adapter so it can fit into a hard drive bay?  You can buy those separately at any computer store if you have one local.  Newegg has them.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...drive bracket&bop=And&Order=PRICE&PageSize=20



Yeah your right... not sure what I was thinking... the bundle version I should have bought includes a USB converter but I suppose that is only for external use (would still be nice to have though) I think I'll go with the bay converter and data cable I linked above.


----------



## strollin (Aug 31, 2014)

Is this an old case?  Newer cases have mounting holes and/or bays for either 3.5 or 2.5 inch drives.  SATA cables (data and power are the same). I've installed quite a few ssds and have never used one of those special brackets or any special cable.


----------



## ryevick (Aug 31, 2014)

strollin said:


> Is this an old case?  Newer cases have mounting holes and/or bays for either 3.5 or 2.5 inch drives.  SATA cables (data and power are the same). I've installed quite a few ssds and have never used one of those special brackets or any special cable.



Well this is my first build but the case is not old. It is shown here. If you view the photo at the bottom of the pdf I linked it shows how they suggest mounting SSD drives in their case. I would like to do it the way it is designed to be done but if I have to use a bay I will.


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 31, 2014)

To make things easier for you, just use the drive cage adapter.  Wouldn't make sense to remove the motherboard if your drive goes out and has to get changed.


----------



## ryevick (Aug 31, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> To make things easier for you, just use the drive cage adapter.  Wouldn't make sense to remove the motherboard if your drive goes out and has to get changed.



Good point


----------

